

Petraeus Case Raises Fears About Privacy in Digital Era  - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/14/us/david-petraeus-case-raises-concerns-about-americans-privacy.html?hp

======
achughes
I'm disappointed that I don't have a source on this, but from what I
understand, you have to sign papers that gives the government full access to
your accounts at any time when you join the CIA. For such a high level
individual I don't think that the internal spying is unreasonable, especially
when it is an understood part of the system.

~~~
mturmon
They did get Paula Broadwell's email information, and she wasn't CIA.

After what we learned of the other general, it seems like they might have
pulled in a lot of other metadata (who mailed who) about the email activity of
a lot of third parties.

The furor surrounding this investigation may help us to understand how much
information is easy for the government to obtain with only minimal oversight.

